# Hestors & lawyers - how to find the good english speaking ones



## Ozzieone (Feb 17, 2012)

Please forgive me if this has been covered elsewhere but I have had a good search and couldn't find anything. 

Can anyone tell me :confused2:

HOW DO YOU GO ABOUT FINDING A GOOD ENGLISH SPEAKING HESTOR & LAWYER 

We are planning our move to spain and have lots of questions regarding residencia, self employed etc. 
Our first need is likely to be buying a property fairly soon, likely around Granada area or possibly nearer Malaga. 

Does anyone have any advice - good/bad experiences all much appreciated. 

I will be sure to post on my experiences too.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Ozzieone said:


> Please forgive me if this has been covered elsewhere but I have had a good search and couldn't find anything.
> 
> Can anyone tell me :confused2:
> 
> ...


I found my gestor by asking around locally - local personal recommendations are often the best way 

as far as a lawyer for your property purchase is concerned - DON'T use the one recommended by the property agent or vendor

have a good read of recent threads & the FAQs - you'll find the answers to a lot of your questions about residencia etc. there

if you can't find what you want just ask!


----------



## olivefarmer (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't think there any good lawyers.

I use an English speaking Gestor in Loja that is reasonably priced and efficient. The area you have suggested is quite large. At the end of the day you will need one near where you are living/ staying.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

olivefarmer said:


> I don't think there any good lawyers.
> 
> I use an English speaking Gestor in Loja that is reasonably priced and efficient. The area you have suggested is quite large. At the end of the day you will need one near where you are living/ staying.


I used a Gestor he gave me completely wrong advice regarding taxation.

I used a lawyer to recover costs of repair on a new building, we won the case and he would not accept any fee whatsoever.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Word-of-mouth recommendation from people you trust is probably the only way you can be sure. I second the advice not to use a lawyer recommended by anyone connected with the property sale - that really is asking for trouble!

Incidentally, "Gestor" is spelt with a G but pronounced with an H. They are in the Yellow Pages (Paginas Amarillas) under "Gestorias".


----------



## olivefarmer (Oct 16, 2012)

Hepa said:


> I used a Gestor he gave me completely wrong advice regarding taxation.
> 
> I used a lawyer to recover costs of repair on a new building, we won the case and he would not accept any fee whatsoever.


Except for yours


----------

